# Play Your Best Grand Final October 1 - do you deserve a place?



## MikeH (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all

 Those who have followed the Play Your Best Challenge we have been running in association with PING will know the four PYB golfers are aiming to break their respective targets under medal conditions at Gainsborough on Monday October 1st

 We want to invite 16 golfers who have also made some real strides with their game to join the four PYB golfers for the grand final day at Gainsborough GC and aim to card a personal best.

 The day is completely free (PING are kindly providing breakfast, lunch, green fees and some prizes) so if you can make the date, email me michael_harris@ipcmedia.com with a few lines about any notable achievements this season and I will pick out 16 names to come along and enjoy a day with GM and PING

 The achievement could be anything from breaking one of the targets we set the golfers 100/90/80/70, posting a new personal best score, winning a club comp, getting selected for a representative team or cutting your handicap significantly

 Look forward to hearing some success stories as I have got nowhere near beating my target of shooting below 74 in a medal!

 Cheers
 Mike


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow yet another great offer for 16 lucky winners. One to pass on for me, spent most of the season injured and not come close to even attempting any of my goals sadly (break 70, cat 1 hcap and play 30 diff courses), best of luck to those entering and ultimately selected


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 13, 2012)

yet another great opportunity by GM thanks mike. unfortunately my play doesnt warrant me entering unless the 58 i had around st andrews on tiger woods 12 counts........

thought not best enter it in the seve day comp then!   







good luck to those who have progressed and to the finalists in there quest to break the barriers i hope you all succed.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2012)

58, that should get you onto the reserve list for the finals day then lol


----------



## Twire (Sep 13, 2012)

MikeH said:



			The achievement could be anything from breaking one of the targets we set the golfers 100/90/80/70, posting a new personal best score, winning a club comp, getting selected for a representative team or cutting your handicap significantly
		
Click to expand...


Well that rules me out then  Now if you want someone with a handicap going the wrong way....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2012)

Sadly I haven't done anything of note tbis season except shoot level par in a bounce game.

Anyway, I heard it's still sopping wet.......


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2012)

Beware if you get an entry regarding 62 points around Sale Golf Club


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 13, 2012)

Doh, gotta be the first day I can't make !!

Good luck to anyone going.


----------



## DelB (Sep 13, 2012)

Application e-mail sent - fingers crossed. :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 13, 2012)

No wonder GM is the UK's #1 Golf publication with opportunities like this.

Sadly I cancelled my leave for that week so I can do a golf jolly at Donnington Grove.

Wishing all the winners a great day, looking forward to reading the report


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hiya Mike , once again a great prize well done .. 

Ok im gona wreck heads again .. airports near gainsborough please guys ... Looking on line it seems Doncaster ? anywhere else or am i totaly in wrong part of the country ? 

Ta


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 13, 2012)

Doncaster is probably the closest you will get a decent flight to - Humberside is closer but very few flights in and out and always expensive.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 13, 2012)

Great opportunity once again.... my email's in the post!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2012)

East midlands is not too far nor is Doncaster.

If any one is travelling for this and wants a round on Sunday afternoon then I am happy to sign some in at my place which is half an hour from Gainsborough.


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2012)

Does winning the Cooden Fourball Better Ball Centenary Open with Smiffy qualify me ?


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 13, 2012)

I would suggest ANY win with Smiffy would qualify you.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I had 15 Greens in Regulation in a medal at Bearwood Lakes, and the missed greens were by no more than 6 feet.

No need to mention the 38 putts, though. Still won the medal, though. 

And my handicap has tumbled by a shot this year. Back to what it was for most of last year.


----------



## Brookesy (Sep 13, 2012)

Unfortunately i cannot make this date  But personally ive had a great year! Beaten my PYB target and im now down to a handicap of 8.6 after shooting +2 and +5 gross in last two medals! Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I have entered, even though I was one of the lucky runners up on the Lee Westwood day and have probably used up all my luck for a fair while.

This season has been a watershed for my game

My handicap has dropped from 23 to 19.2 (it should be a couple lower still)
I have won 2 society competitions with silverware
I broke my original PYB target of breaking 90 in a comp(87)
PB has dropped from 88 to 83
Had the same gross scores as Imurg (hcp 5 ) twice

Played at Gainsborough when it was sodden and as a result didnt do it justice, would love another crack at it and to meet up with the other PYB lads.

anyway not expecting to get picked, just wanted to share what a great season its been

Fragger


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 13, 2012)

i won't be entering as its just to far down south for me, but had a reasonable year.

shot my lowest gross and first sub par round of 69 on a par 72 course.

shot 74 gross around Royal Dornoch and a 76 around Carnoustie.

got my handicap cut from 9.3 to 7.

Really enjoying my social golf this year.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2012)

Just had an email from Mike to say that I am IN

Didnt expect to be picked again so soon, so very very thankful indeed

A Very Happy Fragger :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 13, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just had an email from Mike to say that I am IN

Didnt expect to be picked again so soon, so very very thankful indeed

A Very Happy Fragger :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will see you there then. Very happy and surprised to be chosen. Looks like I'm going to have to up my game and shoot sub 80 on the day. Hopefully the Ryder Cup will put me in the right frame of mind.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 13, 2012)

GB72 said:



			East midlands is not too far nor is Doncaster.

If any one is travelling for this and wants a round on Sunday afternoon then I am happy to sign some in at my place which is half an hour from Gainsborough.
		
Click to expand...

thanks greg , sorry to be a pest no point entering if it a mad cost .. roughly how far is east midlands ? how much by taxi would you think .. thanks


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2012)

About 70 miles from East Mids airport to Gainsborough, Robin Hood (Doncaster) be a better bet, about 20 miles away


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			thanks greg , sorry to be a pest no point entering if it a mad cost .. roughly how far is east midlands ? how much by taxi would you think .. thanks
		
Click to expand...

Really not sure but not cheap I would think. Probably about an hour or so from the airport.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Will see you there then. Very happy and surprised to be chosen. Looks like I'm going to have to up my game and shoot sub 80 on the day. Hopefully the Ryder Cup will put me in the right frame of mind.
		
Click to expand...

I will see you both there as well as I am very happy to be in as well. 

Hopefully the work I did with Bob last week will be paying dividends,


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 13, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Really not sure but not cheap I would think. Probably about an hour or so from the airport.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate apreciate the advice


----------



## CMAC (Sep 13, 2012)

another great opportunity by GM and Ping............which I can't make so wont be applying

I havent reached my goals either so wouldnt deserve it anyway......

have fun chaps and chappesses, look forward to reading about it.....


----------



## Tiger (Sep 13, 2012)

Not really done enough this year but handicap is down from 27.2 to 24.9, won a couple of medals and a team honours board comp but my PYB personal target was to break 90 and though I set a new PB of 94 I've not achieved my goal...yet! Have a great day everyone


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 13, 2012)

fundy said:



			About 70 miles from East Mids airport to Gainsborough, Robin Hood (Doncaster) be a better bet, about 20 miles away
		
Click to expand...

cant find flights fro ireland to ther tho mate but ta for the advice ,


----------



## wookie (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in as well!

GB72 I might well be up for a game on the Sunday if thats ok but am away in Weymouth on the Saturday night so might break the journey and stop with a mate just north of Brum rather than coming all the way in one hit.  Can I let you know next week please?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 13, 2012)

wookie said:



			I'm in as well!

GB72 I might well be up for a game on the Sunday if thats ok but am away in Weymouth on the Saturday night so might break the journey and stop with a mate just north of Brum rather than coming all the way in one hit.  Can I let you know next week please?
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I can sign in 3 people at Â£15 quid a man and was looking to go out about 1.00ish as there is a junior tournament in the morning. As I live 2 minutes from my course people can let me know as last minute as they want up to and including 'I am at your course do you fancy a game'.


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like I'm too late for this as places have been awarded, probably just as well as I've had a year of mediocrity.

Started well dropping a shot within the first month to get to my lowest ever of 11 and thoguht I might have a real breakthrough year and maybe get to 10 or even single figures but since then I've either buffered or got 0.1s back. No PBs and no competition wins.

The only things of any note I can remember are acouple of closest to the pin wins and another tee shot to within a foot.


----------



## dgparry (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's hoping my emyther application successful.
Handicap reduced by 5 from 18 - 13 did reach 12 but on way back)
Lowest Gross 81 Target break 79
Won three comps 1 being a major and 3 division wins
On the Whole i think the season has been fairly successful.

Driver Ping G20, 3W Cleveland DST, 5W Cleveland DST, 3# & 4#Cleveland DST, Irons 6 -PW Wilson Di11. 46, 50, 56 Degree Wedges Cleveland CG14, Putter Ping Karsten B60, Ball Titleist NXT Tour


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2012)

Email sent, here,s hoping.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh am I too late?  I have only recently got in from todays comp  

13 shot reduction in handicap
One major won
and broke 90.

Ah well


----------



## the hammer (Sep 13, 2012)

I played a society match at karsten lakes on saturday  (came 2nd 33 points ,off 18), rough is far worse than normal. greens and fairways are like normal, not the best, but a fantastic place.
 Doncaster airport is the nearest- 20 mins
East mids - an hour

I'm 20 mins away but HID is adamant nobody is having spare room!


----------



## Scadge (Sep 13, 2012)

saw all your fine achievements and resorted to begging... I'm not proud

Nevertheless, I still have mediocre chipping to aim at, and Captain's prize on Saturday to look forward to though the course is playing like a US open venue at the moment (rock hard greens ca 12 on the stimp) - I'm terrified !


----------



## philly169 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in as well! Really looking forward to putting my game to the test!


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems my win with Smiffy was not enough to qualify.












Only joking, couldn't make the day, but good luck to all that will be playing.


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 14, 2012)

I didn't even get close to mine. Cut 3 shots instead of the 5 I was aiming for and not even in the running for a board comp. 

Have a great day all of those that get places.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 14, 2012)

even tho i feel i have had a great year by dropping from 19.3 down to 16.4 i will be on holiday that day so wont be putting my name forward .   so good luck to the lucky ones that get the pick .


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in.
Can't wait, this has been brilliant golf season - played Hillside, The Grove and now the PYB final at Gainsborough.


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in as well.

Looking forward to it already, this will cap off a great years golf.


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in..............I think going from 8.9 to 5.5 in 2 weeks helped a bit......and would have been even lower if not for the ESR limit on CAT 1.

Also have a 100% record in Club matches this year, played 7 won 7.

My next goal is securing CAT 1 status and breaking 70.........hoping to at least play to the new handicap at Gainborough.


----------



## bignev (Sep 14, 2012)

Would love to try and get in, Club Rabbits Matchplay Champion this year but as its a Monday no can do 
Good luck to all that get the chance


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2012)

Ooh how VERY exciting - I'm in :clap: 

My original goal was to beat 80 but by the time the lucky four were selected my swing had gone awol so just wanted to get back to enjoying the game and not just quit it altogether. That goal achieved big time and with it my handicap target for the year to get to 12. Scored a gross 81 in a medal so happy with that and overall a difficult season and my first "slump" since taking up the game. Feel I've overcome that and come out of the experience a better golfer in terms of handling my emotions when things go awry.

Can't wait for the PYB Final :whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 14, 2012)

Sadly, as expected I was too late


----------



## Lump (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in WHOOP!. Been a good year for me. from 12.3 to 7.8 (so far, because I usually play good golf as the course softens up)

Looking forward to meeting the PYB boys and all the faces from here. My first GM meet too.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2012)

Pleased to say that I'm in too!

Looking forward to meeting some of you southerners!

:cheers:


----------



## dgparry (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm In too. How good is that? Cant wait.
See you all on the 1st of Oct :whoo: 

Driver Ping G20, 
Woods 3W & 5W Cleveland DST, 
Hybrids 3 & 4 Cleveland DST, 
Irons 6 -PW Wilson Di11. 
Wedges Cleveland CG14 46, 50, 56 Degree, 
Putter Ping Karsten B60, 
Ball Titleist NXT Tour
H/cap 13.3

Haigh Hall GC (Wigan)

www.haighhall-golfclub.co.uk/


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 15, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pleased to say that I'm in too!

Looking forward to meeting some of you southerners!

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - was hoping to meet you and have another one playing off the reds  Have played one comp where I was the only female!


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have entered, got rid of the 28 h/c monkey off my back, won 2 comps and a runner up aswell so overall a decent year. Shame I have had to drop out of Blackmoor H4H and Woburn trips. Hopefully this can make amends & round off a decent year

good luck to everyone and fingers crossed


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 15, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Excellent - was hoping to meet you and have another one playing off the reds  Have played one comp where I was the only female!
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking much the same. Looks like the GM ladies section is turning out in force! 

Fore!

:fore:


----------



## stevelev (Sep 15, 2012)

I have submitted an entry, just hope I'm as lucky as Fragger asnd get to have a second bite at beating the course. Last visit it was sodden. 

I've done pretty well this year, not entered many comps as wanted to get my head in the right place, now its there roll on 2013.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 17, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Was thinking much the same. Looks like the GM ladies section is turning out in force! 

Fore!

:fore:
		
Click to expand...

So is it a men's comp or a mixed one???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2012)

Ethan said:



			So is it a men's comp or a mixed one???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
		
Click to expand...

Funny :rofl: Wonder if there'll be a longest drive competition...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all
quiock update on this - all 16 spots have been allocated so operating a reserve list


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 17, 2012)

So what are everyone's travel plans? Not sure yet if I'm going to travel down on Sunday or Monday. Who's staying over on the Sunday night.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 17, 2012)

Im going to stay overnight in a hotel in Lincoln, My daughter has just started Uni there, so will prob take her out to dinner.
at least I will know she will have some half decent grub down her that night .

Do we have a full list yet of who's going?

Fragger


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 17, 2012)

Ryder Cup Sunday so home watching that and an early start on Monday for me...


----------



## GB72 (Sep 17, 2012)

If of interest I am happy to sign 3 in to play at my place on Sunday afternoon as there is a competItIon untIl 1. Grantham is about half an hour from gainsborough.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 17, 2012)

GB72 said:



			If of interest I am happy to sign 3 in to play at my place on Sunday afternoon as there is a competItIon untIl 1. Grantham is about half an hour from gainsborough.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan, count me in, I can then go on to Lincoln afterwards 

You Sir Are A Gent

Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2012)

Tee Times are out


9.30 - Karen Ferguson 7 / Philip Murgatroyd 19 / Danny Walsh 11 /  Phil Slusar 19
9.40  - Matt Gibson 12 / Simon Bailey 18 / Phil Medley 18 / James Robinson 5
9.50 - Greg Begy 19 / Amanda Rawson 12 / Rick Garg 6 / Derek Brien 17
10.00 - Stephen Ashford 11 /  James Halpin 8 / David Parry 13 / Simon Betteridge 16

Im in with Fairway Dodger and Philly169

Any idea who Danny Walsh is?

Be good to see you all Monday

Fragger


----------



## philly169 (Sep 24, 2012)

Any of the lucky picks staying down on the sunday night? I've got a 2 and a half hour drive so may go down the night before...


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 24, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tee Times are out


9.30 - Karen Ferguson 7 / Philip Murgatroyd 19 / Danny Walsh 11 /  Phil Slusar 19
9.40  - Matt Gibson 12 / Simon Bailey 18 / Phil Medley 18 / James Robinson 5
9.50 - Greg Begy 19 / Amanda Rawson 12 / Rick Garg 6 / Derek Brien 17
10.00 - Stephen Ashford 11 /  James Halpin 8 / David Parry 13 / Simon Betteridge 16

Im in with Fairway Dodger and Philly169

Any idea who Danny Walsh is?

Be good to see you all Monday

Fragger


Click to expand...


I am backing you all the way Phil!! GO PHIL!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tee Times are out


[FONT=&]9.30 - Karen Ferguson 7 / Philip Murgatroyd 19 / Danny Walsh 11 /  Phil Slusar 19[/FONT]
[FONT=&]9.40  - Matt Gibson 12 / Simon Bailey 18 / Phil Medley 18 / James Robinson 5[/FONT]
[FONT=&]9.50 - Greg Begy 19 / Amanda Rawson 12 / Rick Garg 6 / Derek Brien 17[/FONT]
[FONT=&]10.00 - Stephen Ashford 11 /  James Halpin 8 / David Parry 13 / Simon Betteridge 16

Im in with Fairway Dodger and Philly169

Any idea who Danny Walsh is?

Be good to see you all Monday

Fragger
[/FONT]

Click to expand...

9.50 for me with (I assume) RickG but not sure who my other playing partners are??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			9.50 for me with (I assume) RickG but not sure who my other playing partners are??
		
Click to expand...

Greg is GB72 global moderator of this parish,


We have a game going on Sunday afternoon at Belton park near Grantham if anyone is interested in joining us

Fragger


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Any idea who Danny Walsh is?

[/FONT][/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...

I know that Danny Walsh fella, dashing looking young fella with a fantastic line in witty reparte. Voted "most likely to marry a supermodel" at school, and named as an inspiration by at least 7 of our Olympic team.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Any of the lucky picks staying down on the sunday night? I've got a 2 and a half hour drive so may go down the night before...
		
Click to expand...

I'll certainly need to head down Sunday night but have a 2.50 tee time in a comp! Looks like a late arrival and the Ryder Cup on the radio!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Any of the lucky picks staying down on the sunday night? I've got a 2 and a half hour drive so may go down the night before...
		
Click to expand...

Am thinking about it as I've got a 2 + hour drive as well. The only problem is the fact that its the Ryder Cup the night before.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I know that Danny Walsh fella, dashing looking young fella with a fantastic line in witty reparte. Voted "most likely to marry a supermodel" at school, and named as an inspiration by at least 7 of our Olympic team.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was me :ears:

Good to make your aquaintance Sir

Fragger


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I thought that was me :ears:

Good to make your aquaintance Sir

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Am looking forward to meeting you. Especially as you're using the I20's and I'm seriously tempted to get some.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I am backing you all the way Phil!! GO PHIL!!!
		
Click to expand...

Actually there are 3 Phils

Thanks for your support....i'll wear it always

Fragger


----------



## Lump (Sep 24, 2012)

Any of the 10am lot on here? :Waves:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm 10am slot.

Where are people looking to stay the night before. Can't stay at my friends so possibly looking to stay somewhere closer.
Save myself a 4 hour drive Monday morning.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Am looking forward to meeting you. Especially as you're using the I20's and I'm seriously tempted to get some.
		
Click to expand...

They are lovely clubs, also quite forgiving, which can be useful,

Im staying over in Lincoln so will have a nice short trip on Monday

Fragger


----------



## Wabinez (Sep 24, 2012)

Whoops....only just seen this post for some reason...and then saw the original post date AFTER I sent my email! Shame!

Still it's been a remarkable year for me, dropping from 21 to 10, being selected to represent the club, and having 3 board competition wins to my name! 

Must remember to actually check dates of posting before sending any emails out!!


----------



## DelB (Sep 24, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			...... but not sure who my other playing partners are??
		
Click to expand...

Charming....................................  :whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Play well everyone and enjoy your day. Play very well and you might get signed up as a Ping Staff Player to replace Westchopper, sorry Westwood.


:whoo:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just booked a B&B in Lincoln. So if anyone fancys a few beers Sunday evening let me know


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Play well everyone and enjoy your day. Play very well and you might get signed up as a Ping Staff Player to replace Westchopper, sorry Westwood.


:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

And if we play like utter chumps, we could get picked up by Wilson....:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			And if we play like utter chumps, we could get picked up by Wilson....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


True, Harrington could do with some company!


----------



## DelB (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking like I'm gonna have a four and a half hour drive down at 4am on the Monday morning and then the same again home immediately after the event. Not exactly ideal preparation to 'Play Your Best'!!! :mmm: :fore:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Looking like I'm gonna have a four and a half hour drive down at 4am on the Monday morning and then the same again home immediately after the event. Not exactly ideal preparation to 'Play Your Best'!!! :mmm: :fore:
		
Click to expand...

No way my back will let me play golf after a long drive like that so I'm coming down after golf on Sunday afternoon, staying in a travel lodge and then back up the road afterwards on Monday.

Means missing the climax of the Ryder Cup tho... 

Anyone know which course we're playing?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			No way my back will let me play golf after a long drive like that so I'm coming down after golf on Sunday afternoon, staying in a travel lodge and then back up the road afterwards on Monday.

Means missing the climax of the Ryder Cup tho... 

Anyone know which course we're playing?
		
Click to expand...

Its the Karsten Lakes course, very nice, just keep on the short stuff as the long stuff is long

Fragger


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its the Karsten Lakes course, very nice, just keep on the short stuff as the long stuff is long

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm..... and the blue stuff is.... wet!

Excellent looking forward to it!

:fore:


----------



## Yorkshire Gibbo (Sep 24, 2012)

Any of the 9.40 lot on here! Only a hour and 20 drive for me Monday morning can't wait


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2012)

Invite still stands for anyone who fancies a round at my course of Sunday afternoon. Fragger is a definite and there have been a few maybies so still room.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Charming....................................  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Good to "meet" you Derek :cheers: Best mind our p's and q's with a mod alongside :mmm:


----------



## philly169 (Sep 24, 2012)

Found a travel lodge about 12 miles away, Travelodge Retford Markham Moor Hotel. Only Â£30 might go for that and watch the golf on the iPad.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 24, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Good to "meet" you Derek :cheers: Best mind our p's and q's with a mod alongside :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


I will try my best not to be too officious. :lol:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 24, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Invite still stands for anyone who fancies a round at my course of Sunday afternoon. Fragger is a definite and there have been a few maybies so still room.
		
Click to expand...

Would have loved to, but got the second to last board comp Sunday morning.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 24, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I will try my best not to be too officious. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I will try my best not to be a potty mouth


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Best mind our p's and q's with a mod alongside :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'd be more worried about GM's resident Lothario if I were you Amanda......


----------



## steve1266 (Sep 24, 2012)

I managed a round without a blob, that's some achievement for me the way the golfs gone this year!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I'd be more worried about GM's resident Lothario if I were you Amanda......

Click to expand...

Spill - who's that then???


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 25, 2012)

Yorkshire Gibbo said:



			Any of the 9.40 lot on here! Only a hour and 20 drive for me Monday morning can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Me for one!


----------



## Yorkshire Gibbo (Sep 25, 2012)

Where in East Yorkshire are you coming from? Should be a good day if the weather stays good


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 25, 2012)

Easy for me - straight over the Humber Bridge and then 30 mins or so, I've played Karston Lakes once before a couple of years ago and from memory its a decent track.

We sure don't want the weather we've had in the last two days!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 25, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			Me for one! 

Click to expand...

Me for two!


----------



## Yorkshire Gibbo (Sep 25, 2012)

Gil_Emott said:



			Me for two!
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff looks like you will be the one we are following mate


----------



## MikeH (Sep 25, 2012)

For anyone interested in hotel we are staying at the Tower Hotel in Lincoln - they have guranteed us the Ryder Cup on the TV in the bar. The more the merrier!


----------



## philly169 (Sep 25, 2012)

MikeH said:



			For anyone interested in hotel we are staying at the Tower Hotel in Lincoln - they have guranteed us the Ryder Cup on the TV in the bar. The more the merrier!
		
Click to expand...

I'm booked in, better hurry there aren't many rooms left!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cannot really justify the overnight stay this time. Pity but at least there is a good chance that this will be the first GM event that I have not turned up to with a hangover.


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 25, 2012)

My B&B is a couple of miles away so I'll head down to the hotel when I arrive


----------



## philly169 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just to let you guys know, plans have changed. am now staying at Crittlewood Guest House @ Â£30 for a single with en suite, http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/ as Gainsborough GC are now showing the Ryder Cup at their bar on big screen and its less than a mile away so should be walkable. Mike and co are staying at the GC.


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Just to let you guys know, plans have changed. am now staying at Crittlewood Guest House @ Â£30 for a single with en suite, http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/ as Gainsborough GC are now showing the Ryder Cup at their bar on big screen and its less than a mile away so should be walkable. Mike and co are staying at the GC.
		
Click to expand...

wasn't sure if I could make it up the night before, but at that rate I've booked in anyway.........hopefully see you up there Phil.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 26, 2012)

Couldn't you two save money by having a double?


----------



## CMAC (Sep 26, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Couldn't you two save money by having a double? 

Click to expand...

excellent idea, and they could clean their balls and shafts together as well.... :ears:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats me booked in aswell. Cancelled the other booking I had


----------



## philly169 (Sep 26, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			excellent idea, and they could clean their balls and shafts together as well.... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

i always make sure my shaft and balls are clean prior to staying in unknown territory...


----------



## philly169 (Sep 26, 2012)

I will probably aim to arrive around 4pm, chuck my stuff in and off to watch the singles.... thats singles in the ryder cup, not randomly oogling some single people...


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Loks like I'm booked in as we'll now. Will be there around 5. Quick change out of my smart jeans, into my 30 year old shiny chinos, then straight down to the club.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 26, 2012)

sounds like we'll have a big GM contingent in the clubhouse for the Ryder Cup - should be a great atmosphere!
I predict a couple of pints of ale may be consumed


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 26, 2012)

I take it that the 4 PYB fellas are going to have an early night with some horlicks and a crumpet?


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm teeing off at 8:26 at my club for a medal board comp then 3 to 4 hours to get to the B7B then a few beers and a bite to eat watching the golf


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I'd put my name forward now, not so much for the golf as for the Ryder Cup watching, should be a great night with so many GM'ers there!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am tempted to stay over now even though I only live 45 minutes away. Sounds like a good night is in order. That said, my promise to play this GM event without a hangover would then be out the window.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I am tempted to stay over now even though I only live 45 minutes away. Sounds like a good night is in order. That said, my promise to play this GM event without a hangover would then be out the window.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will be plenty of coffee at breakfast!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Spill - who's that then???
		
Click to expand...

Give you a clue.......

It's not Greg or Derek and he'll probably wear white, yellow,pink, green or blue strides.
And he'll have 2 gps units and a laser too........


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I take it that the 4 PYB fellas are going to have an early night with some horlicks and a crumpet?
		
Click to expand...

did someone mention crumpet?


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Give you a clue.......

It's not Greg or Derek and he'll probably wear white, yellow,pink, green or blue strides.
And he'll have 2 gps units and a laser too........
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up Imurg.....we'll be sure to keep an eye out for him.......


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 26, 2012)

rickg said:



			Thanks for the heads up Imurg.....we'll be sure to keep an eye out for him.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm betting he'll be fairly easy to spot!!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2012)

rickg said:



			did someone mention crumpet? 

Click to expand...

The case for the Prosecution rests M'lud:clap::clap:


----------



## philly169 (Sep 26, 2012)

I might wear my black and white tartans, but its not me!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok Im in, Changed my booking to the Crittlewood Guest house too, except im not going to get there till about 9pm
Ill hop over to the club and watch the finale

See you guys n gals there

Fragger (Party Animal)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 26, 2012)

Spare a thought for me driving down the A1(M), assuming its reopened by then, tuned to the 5 live coverage trying to visualise what's going on at Medinah while you lot are living it up! Not jealous at all!

See you on Monday - try not to be too hungover!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll try FD, but I can't promise to succeed.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 27, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The case for the Prosecution rests M'lud:clap::clap:
		
Click to expand...

Funny - gonna be a good day methinks :cheers:


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it about 6ish the Singles start?

Trying to work out, how heavy my right foot will be


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2012)

Singles Tee Times are from 11.03 till 1.04 , chicago is 6 hours behind so thats between 5 & 7 pm our time
im getting there about 9 so should be good for the last couple of hours.

Fingers crossed for a good result

Fragger


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 28, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			Easy for me - straight over the Humber Bridge and then 30 mins or so, I've played Karston Lakes once before a couple of years ago and from memory its a decent track.

We sure don't want the weather we've had in the last two days!
		
Click to expand...

I'll race you, just had a late call up!!!!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			I'll race you, just had a late call up!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Good man! - Latest weather forecast is saying sunny intervals and a light breeze! :whoo:


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 28, 2012)

and there was me hoping it would be rained off then rescheduled for a date when half of you couldnt make it for me to get a surprising call up 

Have a belter of a day folks :thup:


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 28, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Have a belter of a day folks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

First time I've ever seen typing through gritted teeth!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			I'll race you, just had a late call up!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Who's pulled out? See you there Jaymo. 



Whereditgo said:



			First time I've ever seen typing through gritted teeth! 

Click to expand...

I'm surprised it got through the swear filter.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 28, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Who's pulled out? See you there Jaime.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, I'm in the last group out is I know. Mike emailed me last night. 

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well watching the Golf on Sunday might not be as much fun as I thought it would be if they keep playing like this


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Cars all packed and ready for my Medal in the morning. Then after a post game drink up to Gainsborough.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 29, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			Well watching the Golf on Sunday might not be as much fun as I thought it would be if they keep playing like this 

Click to expand...

Agreed. My expected/hoped for late night might be curtailed


----------



## rickg (Sep 29, 2012)

I've got a semi Final club match away at Waterstock near Oxford tomorrow. Will be setting off for Gainsborough GC after that to watch us come second in the Ryder cup.....


----------



## Lump (Sep 30, 2012)

Weather is looking okay for tomorrow. Car is packed and clubs clean.
See everyone in the morning.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well it's beer o'clock at gainsbrough enjoy the night and good luck to one and all tomorrow hope the 4 targets are broken and all have another great GM day. Enjoy!!


----------



## DelB (Sep 30, 2012)

Lump said:



			Car is packed and clubs clean. See everyone in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

+1. 

Heading off to bed at around 9pm tonight, as I'll need to be up at 3.30am to leave for Gainsborough at 4.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			+1. 

Heading off to bed at around 9pm tonight, as I'll need to be up at 3.30am to leave for Gainsborough at 4. 

Click to expand...

Yikes that is an early start. Coffee and breakfast will be necessary! I'm leaving at 6ish but think a 10am bedtime might well be extended as the Ryder Cup is hotting up nicely. Car not packed but will be in the next ad break.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just played a warm up round with Fragger and Bobmac, clubs cleaned and ready and now parked in front of the Ryder Cup for the rest of the evening. Only about 45 minutes for me to get to Gainsborough in the morning so should turn up relaxed and refreshed and hangover free.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Just played a warm up round with Fragger and Bobmac, clubs cleaned and ready and now parked in front of the Ryder Cup for the rest of the evening. Only about 45 minutes for me to get to Gainsborough in the morning so should turn up relaxed and refreshed and hangover free.
		
Click to expand...

We'll expect some sparkling golf then :cheers:


----------



## rickg (Sep 30, 2012)

Sat in the gainsborough golf club, GM tab on the go!! :cheers:  Ryder cup on the big screen......It don't get much better..:clap:


----------



## adiemel (Sep 30, 2012)

hope everybody has agreat day tomorrow.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 30, 2012)

Few too many real ales going down at the club on the GM tab. This is quality.


----------



## rickg (Sep 30, 2012)

the ale is talking..........2 x Â£20 notes just landed by me for HFH is Europe win this thing.


----------



## Lump (Sep 30, 2012)

Tomorrow is going to be a awesome day.


----------



## fundy (Sep 30, 2012)

gonna be some sore heads on the first tee tomorrow now lol, have a great day guys


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2012)

Cannot lie......there is a lot of celebrating going on at Gainsborough Golf Club right now!!!!! Mike and Tappers still here ......funding the multiple whiskeys for the few that are left..........Bluewolf, Phily169, Paperboy, and moi!!

have to admit a lot of man hugging went on when Tiger missed that last putt!!!...Mike is surprisingly firm under that teddy bear exterior......


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it too late to ask for my Â£30 back yet?  Epic night out with the GM boys.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 1, 2012)

If any one wants me time pick up up some aspirin and stomach settlers on the way over tomorrow then let me know.


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Is it too late to ask for my Â£30 back yet?
		
Click to expand...

yes....


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 1, 2012)

rickg said:



			yes....
		
Click to expand...

Bring me back a kebab and chips sonny.


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Have a great day guys and gals.


----------



## Lump (Oct 1, 2012)

Just back from the Final PYB Day.
First off I need to say a huge thank you to Mike, Neil and PING. Was a 1st class day with alot of very nice people (Nice to put a few more faces to names and finally meet Jaymosafehands). The course was playing fairly long with a lot of tee shots into the wind. It wasn't an easy day for the PYB boys to attempt PB's. I won't say much about them as thats for the mag (Was nice to see them all striding up the 18th all perfectly ping though).
Personally I shot a 76 nett with 3 shots dropped in the last 2 holes (76 nett seems to be a very popular score from today) Nailed my drives on all but 3 holes but I lacked any touch on the greens. Only 1 birdie from 8 chances, not good. Congrats to the 3 winners from today, 5 peeps that I know of shot a 76 nett.
Was a very nice touch getting a ping goody bag each before we left, very much unexpected but very gratefully received. Another top job from Ping and golf monthly.
(Grub was fantastic too  )


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2012)

A great day at Gainsborough so a huge thanks to Mike and all involved from GM and Ping. It was lovely to put faces to names although was confused most times until peeps gave their forum name! My game was awol until the back of the back 9 apart from my putting which saved me more than once. Finally found my swing and finished with 3 straight pars which was nice. Moment of the day was Derek holing out from 100 yards for a birdie - at which he swung me round and off my feet but Rick and Greg decided a handshake was more appropriate!!

I enjoyed the course and will return on a day when I can find the middle of my driver as the neck is hopefully worn out by now. Not a course to be losing significant distance off the tee for sure! I did finish with the same ball I started with which may well have been worth a prize :clap:

A Ping goody bag to finish the day off nicely - thanks again to everyone involved.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 1, 2012)

I can only what Amanda has already said, as with all GM events, great organisation, great company, great banter and great fun. Add to that great food and a Ping goodie bag and it was a superb day. Thanks to all at GM involved and to my playing partners, Rick, Amanda and Derek. 

I had a pretty bad front 9 but was happy with the back 9 so must not grumble.

It would be rude of me not to mention Rick's changing fortune on the par 3 holes, nearly has a hole in one on one hole then manages and 8 on the par 3 17th without hitting the water or losing a ball. Still I carded a 9 on a par 4 having made a ball skip more than a dozen times across a lake before sinking so I am no better.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Just got back, Like to thank Mike, Neil and everyone from GM for a fantastic night, last night and for the fantastic day today.

Congratulations to the winners. Didn't play my best golf today, but had moments of brilliance aswell. Need to keep my head down more and not look for the ball before i've hit the silly thing


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I can only what Amanda has already said, as with all GM events, great organisation, great company, great banter and great fun. Add to that great food and a Ping goodie bag and it was a superb day. Thanks to all at GM involved and to my playing partners, Rick, Amanda and Derek. 

I had a pretty bad front 9 but was happy with the back 9 so must not grumble.

It would be rude of me not to mention Rick's changing fortune on the par 3 holes, nearly has a hole in one on one hole then manages and *8 on the par* 3 17th without hitting the water or losing a ball. Still I carded a 9 on a par 4 *having made a ball skip more than a dozen times across a lake* before sinking so I am no better.
		
Click to expand...

Poor Rick! Your ball skimming skills are awesome - I thought it was never going to stop bouncing :thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2012)

had a truly memorable couple of days and just want to once again acknowledge Mike and Neil for all the selfless and  tireless work they do ensuring we forummers have a great time.

Last night was just incredible and a great bonding session with the other players with the European team providing the perfect backdrop (with the GM bar helping of course)......

Woke up this morning with a thumping hangover but somehow managed to card a 3 over gross through the 1st 11 holes and everything looking rosey. How the ball didn't drop on the par 3 will remain a mystery to me to my dying day!

Amanda, Greg and Derek were great company and we had a fantastic laugh....especially when I carded a 6 at the par 3 on the back 9 to just about scupper my card......never really recovered from that and has already been mentioned managed to rack up an 8 at the 17th par 3.........cleared the water, ...just, but it landed in the reeds.....i could see it but couldn't get a club on it......decided to try and hit it without a backswing with the club starting at shoulder height........air shot!!.....tried again but just managed to drive it straight down into the mud.......at this point I thought it was sensible to take a drop.......now playing 5, i thinned that one and managed a 3 putt to cap off a forgettable hole....

so those 2 par 3's cost me dearly.

Food after was superb and generous prizes as always from the GM & PING team.

Special thanks also to Tom the photographer, who let slip that he is travelling to Arizona soon for a photoshoot that will involve him dressing as a cowboy.......not sure if Jezz, Neil and Mike are going as the Policeman, construction worker and Sailor!!! 

Hope the Scottish players got home OK after their long drives....

Wonderful day!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 1, 2012)

It sounds like you had a great day as usual, only a tad jealous, honest.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 1, 2012)

Lump said:



			Just back from the Final PYB Day.
First off I need to say a huge thank you to Mike, Neil and PING. Was a 1st class day with alot of very nice people (Nice to put a few more faces to names and finally meet Jaymosafehands). The course was playing fairly long with a lot of tee shots into the wind. It wasn't an easy day for the PYB boys to attempt PB's. I won't say much about them as thats for the mag (Was nice to see them all striding up the 18th all perfectly ping though).
Personally I shot a 76 nett with 3 shots dropped in the last 2 holes (76 nett seems to be a very popular score from today) Nailed my drives on all but 3 holes but I lacked any touch on the greens. Only 1 birdie from 8 chances, not good. Congrats to the 3 winners from today, 5 peeps that I know of shot a 76 nett.
Was a very nice touch getting a ping goody bag each before we left, very much unexpected but very gratefully received. Another top job from Ping and golf monthly.
(Grub was fantastic too  )
		
Click to expand...

Was indeed a pleasure pal, really enjoyed the day. Always fun watching someone split fairways while I was in the rough/tree/boondocks!!  

Can only echo the sentiments to Mike, Neil and Smudge, and the goodie bag will be put to good use. Well done to the PYB boys, hope it's been as great an experience as it looks


----------



## DelB (Oct 1, 2012)

Just back in the door. Drove straight back up the road without stopping. 
Top day out and special thanks to my golfing partners for the day - Rick, Amanda and Greg. Really good laugh the whole way round. 

Amanda, I holed out from 10*2* yards, not 100. The extra 2 are really important. 

Good to meet a few of the Forum crowd and thanks to Mike, Neill and Tom for a great day. Lunch was awesome too. 

Would I do a ten hour round trip in one day to play a round of golf again? Probably not! Overnight stay next time!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2012)

Home, knackered but very very happy and privilaged to have been able to play a part in both the PYB Lee Westwood Day and the PYB Grand finale, 

Last night in the Gainsborough GC bar was special. Watching the Ryder Cup with the PYB lads and the GM crew, incredible tension and banter, eased by pints of Tom Woods Lincolnshire Ale.


The course was in good condition, plenty of long par 4's and water, tricky greens, but its much better playing it in the dry, compared to last time when it was under water, Started off with 2 pars, then lost it on the par3's ending up with net 77, so just outside the prizes, Short game was particularly good, with the putter earning its keep (Dont mention the 4 putt on the 6th having got on the green in regulation)

Was great to play with Philly169, (Winner On The Day), BlueWolf (2nd on the Day) and Fairway Dodger , who should be renamed "Bunker Magnet), she was going to start charging rent . A great crowd with some razor sharp banter.

Bluewold was gutted at his 7 on the 17th, then delighted when RickG went one better
Several examples of "Tiger Putts" just wizzing by the holes, plus some lovely golf shots from all of us (eventually)

Big Huge thanks to Mike , Neil and Tom the photographer, (Was great to see everyone holding their follow through poses as he snapped away, whilst trying to hold our stomachs in.

Another great GM event, they are really very special,and thanks to Ping for the goody bag and the chance to be part of PYB

Fragger


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2012)

Another one made it safely home north of the border! 

Just reiterate what everyone else has been saying; a really enjoyable day thanks very much to GM and Ping. Nice course, decent weather (mostly), good food and great company!

Thanks to Danny and the Phils - had a great time playing with you today; good craic. Unfortunately my game is still mostly missing in action - the odd good shot creeping in just to taunt me. No chance of me breaking 70 any time soon, I fear, - couldn't break 80 today and was even worried it'd be over 90 at one point! 

How big were those friggin bunkers!!??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			How big were those friggin bunkers!!??
		
Click to expand...

With all that sand and all that water, just like being at the seaside, 
surprised you didnt build any sand castles, the amount of time you spent in the bunkers :whoo:

Your turn.....

Fragger


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 1, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			With all that sand and all that water, just like being at the seaside, 
surprised you didnt build any sand castles, the amount of time you spent in the bunkers :whoo:

Your turn.....

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

If you insist.....

Still loving the canniest lay up ever...

Par 3 - what was it 170 yards? Bump and run down the path mown through the rough to stop just short of the burn. Perfect range for you to..... errm.... chip it into the bunker, wasn't it? 

:whoo::cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 1, 2012)

OK You win:cheers:

I cant compete with this abuse

Still buzzing from the Ryder Cup And Today, dont want to sleep coz the day will end

Fragger


----------



## Toad (Oct 1, 2012)

Just arrived home, man that's a long drive. 
Not sure if we are allowed to mention the outcome of our challenge or not, but here goes lol. 
Personally I knew it was going to be an exceptionally hard task to break 70, my aim for the day was not to go over my handicap, a tough ask on the day as it turns out as only two of us managed it. I know that sounds a bit defeatist but with all the changes I've made to my game I had to be realistic in what could be achieved in such a short space of time.   
Anyway on to my round, I started well with 5 pars, and was hitting the ball great. I had some real birdie opportunities throughout the round but just could not get a putt to drop, i myst have had around 7 lip outs and unfortunately ended up with not one birdie, it got that bad that even Tom the photographer was laughing at my near misses and how they defied gravity to stay out of the hole.
Had a couple of dropped shots before i got the act together again and had a great run of 8 straight pars around the turn. 
I did not let all those missed putts affect my game and was only 3 over though 15 holes, I then let myself down on the last 3 holes especially the 17th, did hear that a few if us had water trouble here, I under clubbed and came up half a yard short and ran up a triple that totally ruined my card. 
I was a little disappointed that I had failed in the break 70 challenge but am happy with the changes to my game and will give it another go next year after some hard work in the winter. 
One highlight was I had the lowest score on the day, which in itself was enough for me . 
Sure you will hear all about the others shortly. 
Cheers for all your support. 
John.


----------



## philly169 (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys, again I would like to extend my greatest thanks to Mike and Tappers, they never fail to put on a great day everything from last night through to this afternoon was fantastic. Thanks to everyone who played today, especially the PYB boys, there was a lot of pressure on you guys today and I thought you all deserve a pat on the back for what you have achieved throughout this journey.

Big thanks to Fragger, Bluewolf and Fairway Dodger for your company on the course today had a really fun day with you guys, and thanks to Rick, Bluewolf and Paperboy, last night was special... Last people left in the clubhouse after a few too many tipples of fizzy water.. I look forward to seeing the photos.. My ankle is still in pain after falling into the road at 1.30am stumbling back to the B&B, great prep to put in a good round.

I was delighted to finish 1st today, but slightly disappointed a let a great front 9 slip away on the back, really thought I was going to smash 90 today, finished up on 91, should have been low 80's.. Few silly mistakes and a dropped shot on 10 and finding my lost ball a couple if yards further up from where we were looking started the scores mounting up. think the whiskey was wearing off. A nice 2 on the 17th as well before making a hash of 18. Driver and irons were fantastic today, really felt in control of my swing. Things are looking good for our Masters comp in 2 weeks time.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## wookie (Oct 2, 2012)

As above many thanks to Mike and the rest of the GM team for their organisation and Ping for hosting and sorting out a goody bag.

Kind of gutted I didnt come up the night before but glad I wasnt suffering too much of a hangover.

Nice to meet a few people and thanks to my partners for the day Phil, Matt and James.  All played some very nice golf.

I played well for the most part and was very happy to walk away with a new bag.  If only I could have lost the 5 or 6 disastrous tee shots (mainly tops) I could have been under handicap.  Oh and playing the wrong ball out of the rough didnt help - at least I've learnt from that and it won't happen again!


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 2, 2012)

Couldn't get the GM site to load last night  but to echo what has previously been said the day was excellent as all GM days are, great company from the forum crew and perfect hosts in Mike, Tappers and Tom.

Played like a complete twonk and couldn't putt to save my life! Plus the bunkers were so wet! - a quick tally on the way home and I counted 8 - got out first time every time but only got close once.

Highlight of the round a GPS measured 311 yard drive!!!  .........would have been even better had it been mine! 

Thanks again GM and Ping - great to hear that Ping are pleased with the feature and keen to support a similar challenge next year.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Just to add my 2p, Big thanks to all at GM (especially Mike and Neil) and Ping for a fantastic opportunity. Friday night has to go down as one of the best nights that I can(t) remember. That Tom Woods bitter must have been performance enhancing though..

 The day itself was fantastic, even if at times, my golf wasnt. A fairly patchy front 9 cost me quite a few shots. I managed to string together a little run of pars and birdies on the back 9 but this came to a juddering halt on the 17th where a pulled 7 iron landed beautifully in the water. The resulting 7 cost me any chance of winning, even though Philly tried his best to hand it back to me on the 18th. Still, 2nd was a fantastic result and the new carry bag and shoe bag are much appreciated.

Big thanks should go to my playing partners, Fragger, Fairway dodger and Philly. It was a genuinely fantastic day with plenty of banter (cheers fragger) and no end of moral support. One highlight was Karens joy and hugs for everyone when she nailed a 5 wood into the 18th green. It was great to meet everyone in the clubhouse later, and it was even greater to find out that RickG had racked up an even higher score than me on the 17th..

Oh, and Philly,      19?      really?      not for much longer mate. Some of the best ball striking ive seen...


----------



## DelB (Oct 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			The resulting 7 cost me any chance of winning....
		
Click to expand...

Still giving you nightmares??


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2012)

DelB said:



			Still giving you nightmares?? 

Click to expand...

I had to have a few stiff drinks last night just to get to sleep.. It was typical though. I'd just got within touching distance of the lead, I stood on the 17th tee and thought "just land it on the short stuff and you have a chance".................SPLASH...........Heartbreaking.. Philly deserved the win though. He played brilliantly...

How was the drive back?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			One highlight was Karens joy and hugs for everyone when she nailed a 5 wood into the 18th green.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, shouldn't really take me 18 holes to finally hit a golf shot but it was one of those days!

:cheers:


----------



## DelB (Oct 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I had to have a few stiff drinks last night just to get to sleep.. It was typical though. I'd just got within touching distance of the lead, I stood on the 17th tee and thought "just land it on the short stuff and you have a chance".................SPLASH...........Heartbreaking.. Philly deserved the win though. He played brilliantly...

How was the drive back?
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate - I took two extra clubs just be sure of getting over the water and only *just* made it!

Not too bad, thanks. Got home at 9pm.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 2, 2012)

Just to echo the comments of others: great day, decent golf (for the most part), nice course etc
Thanks GM & Ping for hosting us and Matt, Simon & Phil for the company.


----------



## DelB (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless I've missed a post on the subject, has anyone heard when/if the photos taken yesterday are to be uploaded?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2012)

If they've taken a picture of each of RickG's shots on the 17th, there might not be enough bandwidth. :ears:


----------



## DelB (Oct 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			If they've taken a picture of each of RickG's shots on the 17th, there might not be enough bandwidth. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Feeling better then? :clap:


----------



## philly169 (Oct 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			If they've taken a picture of each of RickG's shots on the 17th, there might not be enough bandwidth. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed that hole.. Haha


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm quite relaxed about it now. Looking back, it was quite funny.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I'm quite relaxed about it now. Looking back, it was quite funny.
		
Click to expand...

i

Quite funny?   I'm not sure which was funnier, the initial water shot or the 2nd shot which airmailed the green to land in the rear 
Bunker, your face was a picture both times 

Still I can talk, just don't mention my par 3 adventures

Still buzzing

Fragger


----------



## dgparry (Oct 5, 2012)

Big thank you to Mike and all the GM Team & all the staff at the Gainsborough too for making Monday such a cracking day.
Also my playing partners on the day, James, James, and Simon.
Well done to the winners and how many more of us shot a nett 76.
If it wasnt for them trees on the eighteenth, seems we all have a 7 to complain about.
See you all again soon, i hope

Driver Ping G20, 3W Cleveland DST, 5W Cleveland DST, 3# & 4#Cleveland DST, Irons 6 -PW Wilson Di11. 46, 50, 56 Degree Wedges Cleveland CG14, Putter Ping Karsten B60, Ball Titleist NXT Tour


----------

